# au second degré



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti!
Mi trovo alle prese con la mia solita traduzione 

Volevo sapere se secondo voi "au second degré" possa significare anche "allusivo, sottinteso". 

Nella frase seguente ci si riallaccia alla parabola dei vignaioli omicidi, raccontata da Gesù anche come critica verso le autorità ebraiche del tempo:
"Message *au second degré*, la similitude s’inscrit dans le cadre de la vie de Jésus qui vient de franchir une nouvelle étape" (_étape_ che è appunto l'opposizione che suscita nelle autorità giudaiche)

Ciao e grazie! 

B.


----------



## matoupaschat

Au second degré = en deuxième analyse, sous-entendu, au sens caché . Scusa se te lo dico in francese, ma comincio a non fidarmi più di tanto dell'apparente semplicità di certe tue domande  .
Buona settimana .


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao, rieccomi qua, è troppo interessante per me questo testo. Ho trovato su risorse WR:
c'est à prendre au deuxième dégré - it is not to be taken literally
e su un altro forum, la miglior risposta a chi chiedeva cosa significa "prendre tout au deuxième dégré" è stata 
"Prendre au deuxième degré : lire entre les lignes ou l'interprêter à sa façon".
Matoupaschat ha dato come sinonimo, tra gli altri, "en deuxième analyse". Avendo studiato che "second" in francese si usa quando il secondo è anche l'ultimo, mi domando se non sia li' il legame con "in ultima analisi".
Qui nel testo, pero', "messaggio in ultima analisi" non mi suona. Forse il piu' adatto è il terzo sinonimo offerto da Matoupaschat, "au sens caché", cioè "messaggio dal significato nascosto", e di conseguenza forse anche "messaggio in codice...", o "messaggio con un doppio senso ? 
Per ora è tutto, vi saluto buonanotte, a presto
Salutations


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Vi ringrazio matoupaschat (eh eh, spesso è nella semplicità che trovo le maggiori difficoltà) e Ruminante!


----------



## Ruminante

Buondi', ho fatto una piccola ricerca sperando di poter colmare una lacuna mia personale.
Ho trovato che “prendre au deuxième degré” ha come primo significato “leggere tra le righe", cioè intuire ciò che è sottinteso in uno scritto. Come renderlo con una semplice locuzione avverbiale? 
Nel mio dizionario Garzanti ho trovato un significato interessante per secondo, aggettivo numerale ordinale: "altro, nuovo (parlando di due cose o persone). Mi viene in mente: Messaggio con un secondo senso.; nel dizionario, tra gli esempi troviamo "avere un secondo fine = uno scopo nascosto, diverso da quello dichiarato". Messaggio dal senso nascosto? 
Nel forum francese-spagnolo c'è stata parecchia discussione su come tradurre au premier et au deuxième degré. Alcune proposte da cui trarre ispirazione, tradotte (alla bell'e meglio) in italiano: In una seconda dimensione, A un livello piu’ profondo, A un grado parallelo, Al di là della prima immagine, A una seconda lettura.
Messaggio con lettura parallela, messaggio dal significato nascosto, messaggio sottinteso o forse suona meglio "discorso sottinteso"...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> Avendo studiato che "second" in francese si usa quando il secondo è anche l'ultimo, mi domando se non sia li' il legame con "in ultima analisi".


Questo, l'ho già sentito dire . È una frottola che si insegnava tempo fa, verosimilmente dovuta al fatto che la 2a serie di numerali ordinali (premier, second) si interrompe lí mentre l'altra (---, deuxième, troisième, quatrième, etc.) fila verso l'infinito . Ecco quanto riportato dal CNRTL, dove anche si impara che, se posposto, _second_ equivale più o meno a _consécutif_ : 
*Rem. *_Second_ et _deuxième_ peuvent être empl. l'un à la place de l'autre, sauf dans les syntagmes figés, les loc. et les adj. numéraux ordinaux comp. (où _second_ n'est jamais empl.). _Second_ est plus utilisé dans la lang. soutenue, _deuxième_ dans la lang. cour. ou techn. Selon certains grammairiens, _second_ est préféré à _deuxième_ quand il n'y a que deux pers. ou deux choses qui sont considérées (les suites du type _premier, deuxième, troisième_... sont plus fréq. que les suites du type _premier, second, troisième_...). _Second_ est plus rare que _deuxième_ dans les suites strictement temp. ou spatiales.
*II. −* _Adj. postposé_. Qui découle, qui dérive d'une chose première, primitive. Synon. _secondaire_. _Sens second; loi, propriété seconde_. _L'ivresse musicale qui incorpore au néant divin l'espèce et l'homme confondus découvre au spectateur une réalité seconde absolument neuve_ (Faure, _Espr. formes_, 1927, p. 181). _Toutes les personnalités secondes que je nourris autour de mon personnage principal_ (Mounier, _Traité caract._, 1946, p. 715). ​Ed ecco qua sotto un passo de "Le bon usage" di Grevisse & Goossens :
b) 
Deux ordinaux ne viennent pas de cardinaux.
1° 
Premier, qui s’emploie d’ordinaire, unième ne servant que dans des ordinaux complexes : Vingt et unième.R3

2° 
Second [s(ə)gɔ̃], fém. seconde, surtout usité aujourd’hui dans la langue soignée. Deuxième est la forme ordinaire ; il est aussi le seul à former les ordinaux complexes (vingt-deuxième, etc.).

Les rapports de second avec deuxième ont fait l’objet de prescriptions arbitraires : tant que second a été la forme la plus courante, les grammairiens réservaient l’emploi de deuxième au cas où la série comprenait plus de deux termes (l’emploi de second étant considéré comme libre) ; quand second est devenu plus rare, ils ont voulu réduire celui-ci au cas où la série ne compte que deux termes (l’emploi de deuxième étant libre). L’usage a toujours ignoré ces raffinements (que Littré contestait déjà).H2
Second, alors qu’il y a plus de deux termes : Le second jour de la semaine (Ac. [1694-]1932, s. v. lundi). — Le second mois de l’année (ib., s. v. février). [Deuxième en 2000, les deux fois, concession tardive à la distinction arbitraire.]A
Deuxième, alors qu’il n’y a que deux termes. Voir les divisions des ouvrages suivants : Musset, André del Sarto ; Hugo, Chans. des rues ; Barbey d’Aur., Amour impossible ; Maupass., Fort comme la mort ; A. Daudet, Petit Chose ; Bergson, La pensée et le mouvant, Introd. ; Brunot, Hist., t. III ; Gide, Robert ; Bernanos, Joie ; Beauvoir, Force de l’âge ; etc.
Dans certains emplois particuliers, second est seul possible :
État second, seconde vue ; — comme nom, « adjoint, collaborateur » : § 487, b, 2° et R6 ; — au féminin, pour seconde année (d’études) et avec le sens d’« égale », dans les expressions littéraires sans seconde, à nulle autre seconde (cf. § 362, c) : Beauté sans seconde (Ac. 1935). — La fontaine à nulle autre seconde (Péguy, Ève, p. 27).H3
​


----------



## Ruminante

Grazie, Matou. E scusate se dico un sacco di frottole...
Nel frattempo sto riflettendo su "message au second degré" e sono arrivata ad un'altra proposta: "messaggio implicito"
A presto su questi schermi, buon proseguimento


----------

